# Any bookkeepers or business owners out there?



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm starting my own business as a childminder. I need to keep clear accurate financial records. I still plan on using an accountant for tax returns but I'd like software to just record simple things. At the minute I want to record all the items purchased ( is that capital purchases ? ) to start my business in categories....... ie. office & stationary, nursery equipment, toys, books, health& safety etc and in date order with a running total function. I want to be able to add items and update it. 
I think what I need is probably quite straightforward but I'm a bit of a dunce when it comes to spreadsheets and word processing. I wondered if anyone knew of any free software available on the net that might do the job?
Many thanks guys
Fiona


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi hun,

Sorry I dont know of any free software, But Quicken is a relatively easy program to use and I dont think its very expensive...... its a lighter version of Quickbooks account package. I think its still available.. might have to go look myself.

Ok Scratch that Quicken is no longer supported in Europe   

I guess depending on what you actually want to do with it, You could just use an Excel spreadsheet, especially if you are going to be giving it to an accountant. Free and easy   ( I assume you have office on your pc? ) 

Debs
xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jofi

I've recently gone self-employed and just use Excel to keep tabs of outgoings and income. You don't need anything very complicated.

Don't know if you've already done so but it's really worth going to the Inland Revenue training session, I think in most areas they run them quite frequently. I went to one and found it really helpful in understanding what counts as expenditure etc and also some straight forward ideas for recording the information. What I liked was they kept it really simple and gave you examples to take away with you. I had absolutely no idea what to do so found the training a real life saver, oh and it's free!

Good luck with it all!

xxxxx


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I think I just need to work out spreadsheets. 

I've just done an Invest NI course which is govt training and funding to support new business and they recommended the Inland Revenue course too. I love wee courses, you don't have meet some balloons tho


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jofi, 

I use a spreadsheet for basic stuff though I'm trying to copy it all over to a "proper" accounting system. I got a free version of Microsoft money for business free from the internet - did a google search - which seems ok, if a bit timeconsuming.

good luck with it.

Cathie x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This might be of interest to you :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130235.msg1928677#msg1928677


----------

